# LED Options again



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm planning on changing my T5 HO lights (48"), I was looking at the Beamswork Brand.
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium ... /56327.htm
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium ... /56447.htm
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium ... 56427p.htm

Will it be bright enough or should I go with a more powerful LED? Should I go with 2 x 30" LEDs or a 48". .5 , 1 or 2 watt led? So may options I'm not sure anymore. Tank is a 5 footer x 24 H x 18 wide. I want something bright, clear and a full spectrum of coverage. What about the lumens? Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

If your not trying to grow plants don't worry about brightness. Lumens as a measurement for light only measures how bright the light appears to the human eye and as a measurement provides no useful data on the true par output of a light which is why grolux bulbs often have a lower lumen rating and appear dimmer than a daylight bulb when in reality the actually have a similar par output. So if you're not worrying about plants(even then people tend to end up with excessive light) then just buy what will make you fish look good


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

What type of bulbs are you using at the moment? The first two units would make your tank look bluer and the last one is a daylight look.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

OllieNZ said:


> What type of bulbs are you using at the moment? The first two units would make your tank look bluer and the last one is a daylight look.


Thanks for the reply,right now i'm using T5s 48" High Output from Deep blue.


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

johnnyblade said:


> OllieNZ said:
> 
> 
> > What type of bulbs are you using at the moment? The first two units would make your tank look bluer and the last one is a daylight look.
> ...


Is that a brand or a colour temperature?


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

They are 48 inches long,Solormax H.O. 
High Out T5 lighting system. One bulb is white and one is blue. T5 is the lamp size! G14 54 watts.


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

johnnyblade said:


> They are 48 inches long,Solormax H.O.
> High Out T5 lighting system. One bulb is white and one is blue. T5 is the lamp size! G14 54 watts.


Okay, I was trying to establish the colour temperature of the bulbs you're currently using, to give you an idea your white bulb will be chucking out somewhere between 4500-5000 lumen, you can't really measure and compare the lumen output of blue bulbs. Is your white bulb daylight (6500k) or slightly bluer 10000k. The white bulb should have a 3 digit number on it that tells you.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

OllieNZ said:


> johnnyblade said:
> 
> 
> > They are 48 inches long,Solormax H.O.
> ...


48" Double T5 High Output Light System from Deep Blue Professional. 54 Watt x 2 Lamps
Matte Black protective coating. Aluminum fixture
Sleek & compact design
Finished with an easy to clean 
Independently controlled lamps
8 moonlight LEDs are specially tuned & integrated directly into the reflector simulating natural night illumination for a full day/night cycle. Moonlights are programmed to be "always on"
Acrylic Lens Cover
Expendable Legs
Compression-fit, water resistant lamp sockets safely lock lamp pins & electrical connections away from moisture maintaining safe, reliable, high performing operation. 
Includes: 
(1) 10,000K Daylight Lamp 
(1) Actinic-03 Lamp 
(8) Blue Moonlight LEDs


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

Looking at the 3 units you've linked the middle one will be the closest in terms of how the light looks. As for brightness the middle is the brightest but how it compares with your t5 setup I've no idea, leds project their light very differently to t5s and you may need two units to appear to have the same coverage as your t5s but you may actually double the amount of light energy going into the tank which may cause algae issues.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

For best color reproduction look into full spectrum LED units with a high CRI (color rendering index) value. Many aquarist have and love the Current Satellite Plus fixtures. They are very customizable and have a pretty good CRI value. If you don't want to spend $100+ look into the Finnex StingRay fixtures. They are not as bright or customizable as the Sat+, but still have a high CRI value. Finnex also makes a MonsterRay fixture which is brighter than the StingRay, but about twice the price.

I have the third fixture on your list and, tho it is a nice unit, I'm not very happy with it's color reproduction. Red and blues are slightly muted since it is 6500k. Also, I am not sure it would be bright enough for a 60"x24" tank. I have mine on a 48" 75G tank it's bright, but not amazing.

What fish species do you have in this tank?


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

clhinds78 said:


> For best color reproduction look into full spectrum LED units with a high CRI (color rendering index) value. Many aquarist have and love the Current Satellite Plus fixtures. They are very customizable and have a pretty good CRI value. If you don't want to spend $100+ look into the Finnex StingRay fixtures. They are not as bright or customizable as the Sat+, but still have a high CRI value. Finnex also makes a MonsterRay fixture which is brighter than the StingRay, but about twice the price.
> 
> I have the third fixture on your list and, tho it is a nice unit, I'm not very happy with it's color reproduction. Red and blues are slightly muted since it is 6500k. Also, I am not sure it would be bright enough for a 60"x24" tank. I have mine on a 48" 75G tank it's bright, but not amazing.
> 
> What fish species do you have in this tank?


Thanks I'll check out the satellite LED fixtures and see where they fall in my budget. Never looked at them so we'll see. In my tank i currently have Haps and Peacocks.I want their colours to pop big time.It's time for an upgrade with the lights.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

johnnyblade said:


> clhinds78 said:
> 
> 
> > For best color reproduction look into full spectrum LED units with a high CRI (color rendering index) value. Many aquarist have and love the Current Satellite Plus fixtures. They are very customizable and have a pretty good CRI value. If you don't want to spend $100+ look into the Finnex StingRay fixtures. They are not as bright or customizable as the Sat+, but still have a high CRI value. Finnex also makes a MonsterRay fixture which is brighter than the StingRay, but about twice the price.
> ...


I would definitely go with one of the fixtures I mentioned then and not a straight 6500k or 10,000k unit. The 10,000k would be a little better since it has blue LEDs, but not as much on the reds and orange.

I'm actually thinking about adding the StingRay to my setup in order to supplement the 6500k beams fixture. It's not so much that it isn't bright enough as much as it't CRI is too low.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

clhinds78 said:


> johnnyblade said:
> 
> 
> > clhinds78 said:
> ...


Do i really need the extra mode?? I want something clear and bright and natural as possible.

Must-see effects&#8230; Beyond the world of white and blue light, the Satellite LED also features effects that mimic real-world aquatic conditions. With modes that dim periodically to create cloud cover effects, storm modes that will blow you away complete with lightning strikes and innovative evening modes that include lunar and dusk - it's sure to add excitement and intrigue to any aquarium.


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

johnnyblade said:


> Must-see effects&#8230; Beyond the world of white and blue light, the Satellite LED also features effects that mimic real-world aquatic conditions. With modes that dim periodically to create cloud cover effects, storm modes that will blow you away complete with lightning strikes and innovative evening modes that include lunar and dusk - it's sure to add excitement and intrigue to any aquarium.


Not so fast...I have the Sat+ and love it...the cloud cover modes are pretty cool, just subtle changes every so often that look pretty good...as far as the lightning? It sucks....I never use the lightning settings, as it basically just flashes blue every so often and doesn't look like lightning at all....ignore those buttons on the remote, and the Sat+ is a kick butt LED light


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

johnnymarko said:


> johnnyblade said:
> 
> 
> > Must-see effects&#8230; Beyond the world of white and blue light, the Satellite LED also features effects that mimic real-world aquatic conditions. With modes that dim periodically to create cloud cover effects, storm modes that will blow you away complete with lightning strikes and innovative evening modes that include lunar and dusk - it's sure to add excitement and intrigue to any aquarium.
> ...


Thanks for the input,on what size tank do you have it on? How does it compare to the brands we mentioned? beamswork and the finnex? Is the light natural and realistic. Is it bright?


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

I have a 48" on a standard 4 foot tank...I find it bright and realistic, however I have mine placed all the way to the front to keep the back a little darker for depth. If you wanted a really really bright tank, you might want 2, but I would start with one.

I do not have experience with Beamswork or finnex...purhcased based off reviews and prices.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

johnnymarko said:


> I have a 48" on a standard 4 foot tank...I find it bright and realistic, however I have mine placed all the way to the front to keep the back a little darker for depth. If you wanted a really really bright tank, you might want 2, but I would start with one.
> 
> I do not have experience with Beamswork or finnex...purhcased based off reviews and prices.


Good stuff,i find that it's hard to find good lights for bigger and deeper tanks. I will keep everything in mind and will keep looking and inquiring about a good LED set up.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes, and it's not the modes that make the Sat+ good, at the RGB bulbs that have a higher CRI value than the beamswork.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have the Sat+ on my larger show tank (75G, 48"w, 24"deep), no plants, Mbuna. I have 2 finnex lights on smaller planted tanks. Love the sat+ for its flexibility in color and intensity. It's plenty bright for fish. Clouds modes are great, memory settings for custom colors are nice as well.
Finnex nice lights for my smaller tanks, but I wouldn't swap them, although the sat+ might not do plants if you have those.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

hose91 said:


> I have the Sat+ on my larger show tank (75G, 48"w, 24"deep), no plants, Mbuna. I have 2 finnex lights on smaller planted tanks. Love the sat+ for its flexibility in color and intensity. It's plenty bright for fish. Clouds modes are great, memory settings for custom colors are nice as well.
> Finnex nice lights for my smaller tanks, but I wouldn't swap them, although the sat+ might not do plants if you have those.


I see a trend with the Sat+ Leds,good to know.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Do You guys think that i will need two fixtures for the 5 footer? Meaning 2 x 30 inchers or 4 x 30 inches?


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Start with one. You can always order a second one if you think you want more light.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

johnnymarko said:


> Start with one. You can always order a second one if you think you want more light.


I hope they will be bright enough,i have this issue with lights not being bright enough. Don't know why. Maybe i'm looking at it the wrong way.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Starting with one is a good idea. For what it's worth, I find that my Mbuna tend towards a little more aggressive behavior when the lights are on. Not sure brighter light is always the best, although they don't always bicker when the lights are on. I think the 48" light (which has the adjustable pull out legs on both ends to fit over your 60") should be enough, or at least a very good start. I am pretty sure you'll find it bright enough, though.

Again, the flexibility in colors and brightness is really worth it. I like my Finnex's, but only 4 options. Off, white on, white and blue on, only blue (night time) on. Good luck!


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

It's funny you say that about your mbunas and brighter lights...

My peacocks are calm and peaceful when it's totally lit, and if I ever try and use the blue 'night-time' light they go INSANE!

I don't use the blue anymore.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

hose91 said:


> Starting with one is a good idea. For what it's worth, I find that my Mbuna tend towards a little more aggressive behavior when the lights are on. Not sure brighter light is always the best, although they don't always bicker when the lights are on. I think the 48" light (which has the adjustable pull out legs on both ends to fit over your 60") should be enough, or at least a very good start. I am pretty sure you'll find it bright enough, though.
> 
> Again, the flexibility in colors and brightness is really worth it. I like my Finnex's, but only 4 options. Off, white on, white and blue on, only blue (night time) on. Good luck!


Recommendations as to which site to buy them? amazon?


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

I think it's against the rules to list places, but Amazon would be a good place to start....just go with the lowest price, different places always have them on sale


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

johnnymarko said:


> I think it's against the rules to list places, but Amazon would be a good place to start....just go with the lowest price, different places always have them on sale


Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

I bought the 60" beamswork light....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301147397919?_t ... EBIDX%3AIT

Looks like this. 









I'm pretty happy with it. It's quite a bit brighter than my Aqueon LED.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

dbradley26 said:


> I bought the 60" beamswork light....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301147397919?_t ... EBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Looks like this.
> ...


Nice!

You like how the 10k looks on your tank? It's not too blue?


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

clhinds78 said:


> dbradley26 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the 60" beamswork light....
> ...


I also like the beamswork,will probably get the 1 watt 10000k LEDs.


----------



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

clhinds78 said:


> Nice!
> 
> You like how the 10k looks on your tank? It's not too blue?


I like it, it doesn't seem too blue to me even with the 8 blue LEDs that stay on with the 10k LEDs. It's a basic light for a great price. One of the main reasons I picked this light was because I couldn't find any other brands in a 60" light. I would buy another Beamswork light without hesitation.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

dbradley26 said:


> clhinds78 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!
> ...


Now you've made my decision on what light to get for my shell-dweller tank harder.  I was planning to go with the 6500k, but I might get the 10,000k now. I may just order both and return the one I don't like.


----------

